# Blacktip Sharp Recipe???



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I know this belongs on the recipe board, but I perused that for a while and there wasn't too much on there.

I have never kept a shark before. I caught this one yesterday and I have never eaten shark, but my friend told me I should keep it and give it a try and that blacktips were very good to eat. I cut the tail off and bled it and fileted it out and cut the filets into steaks and removed all the bloody dark meat. There is a ton of meat here!

I tried some fried for lunch today and it was ok. I'm not much on fried fish, but I had all the fixins sitting there and I was hungry, so I tried it out.

So does anybody have any good recipes? I don't want to mess this up.

I'm thinking about grilling after a marinade. I sometimes do steaks after marinating in minced garlic and balsamic vinegar. Do y'all think this would be good? - Coach


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I cook them as steaks on the grill and serve with a butter sauce. Or, baste them with your favorite BW3 sauce...I like Caribbean Jerk sauce the best.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

What Shaddy said. Salt, Pepper, Lawry's, and onion powder. Cook on a HOT fire. I brought one home from my one and only offshore trip. I cooked one small steak as soon as I got home just to try it out. After one taste, MrsG and the kids made me cook the rest that day. Don't overcook it.

Yumm, G


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

*shark recipe*



coachlaw said:


> I know this belongs on the recipe board, but I perused that for a while and there wasn't too much on there.
> 
> I have never kept a shark before. I caught this one yesterday and I have never eaten shark, but my friend told me I should keep it and give it a try and that blacktips were very good to eat. I cut the tail off and bled it and fileted it out and cut the filets into steaks and removed all the bloody dark meat. There is a ton of meat here!
> 
> ...


www.sportcookbook.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Shark can be very good! Years past unscrupulous fish mongers and restaurants used to sell mako as swordfish, and it was hard to tell the difference unless they left the skin on it. So whatever you would do with a swordfish you can do with most sharks.

For future reference, it is always a good idea to bleed the shark as quickly as possible (Sharks have a lot of uric acid in their blood which can make them smell like pee.) and then chill them.



:rybka:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

By the way, I also let the steaks sit in milk for about 30 minutes in the fridge before cooking them. If you or your family isn't a big fan of fish to start with, it'll make it easier for them to eat. It removes some of the "gamey" taste of the fish, although if shark is bled correctly and put on ice immediately, it should be OK without the milk.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, we cut the tail and left it dangling as I was unsure of what the law was about taking the tail completely off and we dangled it to bleed and cleaned it at the ramp cleaning station, then they were on ice.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Italian dressing.


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the recommended and legal way to "bleed a shark"?


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

On shark is it ok to gut the fish while in the boat?
Or is that Illegal...


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

I alway keep at least one shark for table fare.
I'm kinda partial to Shark Nuggets myself, 1"x1" cubes.
A recipe we perfected years ago camping on the beach:

1 cup of flour
1½ tsp of Tony's or your preferred seasoning
1 tsp baking powder
1 tbsp white vinegar

Combine the Flour,salt/seasoning,baking powder, add 1 cup of water along with the vinegar. Mix it well. Dip the shark in the batter and drop them into the oil (365f) cook until golden brown, pull em and drain off on some paper towels.

Also works great on Onion Rings ! 

Note: you will have to clean that oil when through.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tex Mex Shark and Shrimp*

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 (16 ounce) package uncooked wide egg noodles
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 pound shark steaks, cut into chunks
1 pound frozen medium shrimp
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes and green chiles
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
ground black pepper to taste
*DIRECTIONS:*

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add egg noodles, cook for 6 to 8 minutes, until al dente, and drain. Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat. Mix in the shark, shrimp, and tomatoes with green chiles. Cover, and cook 15 minutes, or until shark is easily flaked with a fork.
Serve the shark mixture over the cooked egg noodles. Sprinkle with mozzarella cheese, and season with pepper.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sams beach recipe.

Bleed shark.

Cut into 1" thick steaks.

Throw on grill.

Eat with fingers.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, it is only now that I realize I asked for a "Sharp" recipe. I guess I lose points for speling. HAHAHAHAHA

I have some in Italian dressing I will be grilling for a late dinner. - Coach


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Shark taco's*

Cut into bite size chunks.
Grab your skillet and go outside to your propane burner.

a little butter or olive oil.
Add some dom or whoever's blackening mix.
Fire that boy up till you see smoke coming off your skillet.
Blacken your chunks. Turn down heat add diced tomato and onion.
Serve on torillas.

No mess no smell and did I say serve w. cold miller lite.

Tips: 
Proper shark bleading like coach said 
Don't remove the tail just cut through spine. 
(leave tail attached, that's how to do it legally)

Gut the shark immediately definitely helps also.

Soaking in milk like jeff said works wonders.
Italian works good for grillin.
Fish tacos on the beach is great.
Grit is extra. LOL

To clean jaws.
Cut out the jaws and remove any scrap flesh and soak in hydrogen peroxide.
then continue to clean jaws as much as possible.
Don't put in an ant bed. The hardest part is the corners of the jaws.
Get all the flesh out or that will stay brown.

Atlantic sharpnoses taste like old sperry shoes.
Compared to bull or blacktip.

A


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Inc!

Well, I got out my manual and it is indeed ok and legal to chop the tail off of shark, king mack, and one other fish, I can't remember what it was. I would think it is fine to do so with other bloody fish not mentioned in the manual like Jack Crevalle. But I don't think too many people want to eat jack around here. I've done it and if bled properly and the reddest meat is cut out, it makes a very good meal grilled or pan seared with garlic and Tony's. I have done this and put it in my mom's tuna salad recipe and it is excellent. 

I had the italian dressing marinated and grilled shark last night and it was quite good. I'm going to try some of the other ideas tonight. - Coach


----------



## JEG (May 21, 2004)

Seen this recipe on a fishing show years ago. Its good.

cut shark into small cubes and then marinate in half red cooking wine and half worcestershire sauce. Wrap with bacon and put on skewer stick. can fit about 4-5 on stick, then BBQ till bacon is crispy.
JEG


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Don't eat too much*

Remember don't eat fish/seafood too often.

Especially a larger shark or king.
Mercury levels can be high.

Mix in a little chicken fried steak.
That should cure about anything. LOL


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Here is something I just whipped up for a late lunch

Cubed a couple of steaks and seared them on hot black iron pan in olive oil with Tony's, added 1/2 chopped onion whenI had it going, and tablespoon of garlic right at the end. When I was happy with it's "doneness", I turned the fire off and I was going to put this over a bed of Italian herb salad I got at the grocery. BUT I remembered seeing something about wilting this kind of thing. So I dumped the bowl of greens in the hot pan and tossed everything around for about 30 seconds. I put it in the big bowl and added a handful of fresh greens to the mix and tossed with balsamic vinegar and a drizzle of olive oil and a teaspoon of caezar creamy salad dressing.

Topped it off with a handful of French bread crumbs I toasted in a little pan with some pine nuts and cracked black peppercorns. Man, I've had this shark now for lunch (fried), supper (fried), breakfast (pan seared with just Tony's), and now lunch again. Tonight will be grilled over charcoal after a balsamic dressing marinade.

No wonder I'm fat. My mom taught me how to cook too well. 

This blacktip is very good meat. I think from now on, I'll keep one every once in a while. Are there any other sharks this good to eat, or is this as good as it gets? - Coach


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

DOH! Mercury! Maybe I should freeze some of this.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Soak the meat in salted water to remove the urine from the flesh.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Soak the meat in salted water to remove the urine from the flesh.


Yep, or boil the fillets in salt water for about 10 minutes, remove, ring out like a wash rag, cut into chunks, batter, and fry.


----------

